# Reconnaissance Training Company CO



## BloodStripe (May 29, 2014)

The Reconnaissance Training Company Commanding Officer, Major Burch, has been relieved of his command following the drowning of a Marine in the pool.

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/art...endleton-Marine-s-drowning-death?sf26725466=1


----------



## dmcgill (May 31, 2014)

No more MART, no more screener. I bet the instructors are just overjoyed with this news.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah this was some BS.  Total CYA for SOI.  Adam Burch is a great officer who is being railroaded to protect SOI and appease the family of the Marine who drowned.  BRC did everything right and had all the safety structure in place to conduct safe aquatic training.  They pulled the student out of the water twice and everything seemed ok.  It's a tragic event but firing Adam Burch is an unwarranted second tragedy.


----------

